# Solved: 2003 Server will not connect to internet



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

I have just installed SBS2003 and after I ran the connect to internet program from the start up options, I still cannot connect. Here is what is showing:

Local Area Connection
IP Address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers: 66.184.128.38
207.230.75.50

Server Local Area Connection:
IP Address: 192.168.1.7
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: Empty
DNS Servers: 1982.168.1.7

When I tried to add the default gateway, the system told be that it would be redundant. I stuck and cant really move forward until this is fixed.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Emoorehead,

Why do you have two connections? Where are you finding these? Are they what are present in NETWORK CONNECTIONS? Also, are you using a router or not?

Christian


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes they are present in the "Network Connections". Also, I have a T1 connection that is sent to a NetGear Wireless Router then to a NetGear Switch. I was told that I needed two connections to properly run SBS 2003. Will I be able to setup a VPN with just one connection.?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

If you're using your router:
1. you will set your router up as usual.

I suggest you set your router up with just one PC or a laptop, without the server connected to the router.

Check if you have connection to the internet on the client computer. If yes, then all i'd suggest you do is make sure that the server has a static ip: 192.168.1.2, depending on the address of your router, and keep the rest dynamic as you'll only really need to use a static IP and nothing else, if you're using just 1 server etc.

Then you'll have internet access.

Give that a shot and report back.

Christian


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, I am on now. I have one additional question, for my remote access setup would I use the static IP address provided by ISP or static IP: 192.xxx.x.2


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Firstly, by 'i am on now' do you mean that you are now on a client computer, or everything is a success and the server now has external connectivity?

Anyway, now, you must open the port for RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol) which is TCP 3389. Make sure this port is opened for 192.xxx.x.2.

Now, to access your server externally, you will enter your WAN IP (which may look something like 85.x.x.x, 98.x.x.x).

If you are going to access your server internally only, you won't need to open a port.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you, you have been a tremendous help. Yes, by 'i am on no' " was saying everything is a success and the sever now has external connectivity. I have opened the TCP port 3389 and have successfully logged on remotely. A donation will be posted in the next day or two. Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations! 

You'll only need to open the port if you plan to connect to your server remotely from outside your internal network.

If you will only access your server internally, you won't need to open the port.

Christian


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Just my 2 pence worth..... 

Opening RDP 3389 to the big bad internet is not a good idea from a security point of view...Most networks are port scanned almost all the time....and if they see 3389 is open, then they'll start attacking it...

Best option, is to set up a VPN if you want to remotely access your servers....if not, then set the router to SAT translate a different port number (eg port 33389 -> server's port 3389)


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh, that's a fair point also!

However, depending on what the purpose of your server is, for example, mine is for lab only, so i'm not too worried of attacks, but very valid point!


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

p0ng0 said:


> Ahh, that's a fair point also!
> 
> However, depending on what the purpose of your server is, for example, mine is for lab only, so i'm not too worried of attacks, but very valid point!


What's ya server's IP?


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Just kidding


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

lol!


----------

